# tremper x sunglow / mack snow pattenrless x mack snow het patternless?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

as above really!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

*Assuming the sunglow is heterozygous for hypo, and is a SHTCTB T_albino

T_albino x SHTCTB T_albino will give:
50% T_albino hypo
50% T_albino
All offspring will show varying amounts of reduced spotting, tangerine and carrot tail.

Mack snow patternless x Mack snow het patternless will give:
12.5% Supersnow patternless
12.5% Supersnow het patternless
25% Mack snow patternless
25% Mack snow het patternless
12.5% Patternless
12.5% Normal het patternless*​


----------

